# Message d'absence avec Mail



## nicoprince59 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Est il possible, via MAIL, de créer un *message d'absence* ? qui permettras à toute personne m'envoyant un e-mail de savoir que je ne suis pas là. 

Comment configurer cela ?

Merci,

Nicolas


----------



## Aliboron (31 Août 2010)

A priori, il n'existe pas de fonctionnalité de ce type sur Mail. Par ailleurs, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ça implique de laisser sa machine tourner en permanence pendant toute l'absence considérée, avec l'application lancée et active (donc même pas en veille).

Mais bon, si ça ne te pose pas de problème, tu peux parfaitement te créer un outil via une règle et un AppleScript. Autre piste : vois si ton hébergeur ne propose pas une fonction de ce type.

C'est par ailleurs un sujet qui a déjà été abordé à plusieurs reprises, tu trouveras des messages qui en ont traité en faisant une petite recherche, voire en regardant tout en bas à gauche de cette page...



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2010)

Le message d'absence, c'est au niveau du serveur Mail qui héberge ton(tes) adresse(s) eMail qu'il faut le créer.

Le faire au niveau de Mail sur ton Mac, nécessiterait que ton Mac et Mail restent en fonctionnement durant ton absence pour déclencher ces réponses automatiques lors de la relève des mails


----------



## naas (31 Août 2010)

règle:
N'importe quel message entrant=répondre "je suis absent" sauf si pourriel, si pourriel= poubelle.


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> règle:
> N'importe quel message entrant=répondre "je suis absent" sauf si pourriel, si pourriel= poubelle.



oui mais comme je le signalais, ça suppose durant toute la durée d'absence, de 
- laisser le Mac allumé 
- désactiver toute mise en veille automatique
- lancer Mail
- activer le redémarrage en cas de panne de courant

et pour réactiver tout ça après une éventuelle panne de courant et redémarrage automatique, il faut en plus
- activer l'ouverture automatique de session
- mettre Mail dans les éléments à ouvrir au lancement de session


Ca ne me semble pas génial...


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> oui mais comme je le signalais, ça suppose durant toute la durée d'absence, de
> ...Ca ne me semble pas génial...


sans compter les risques de foudre sur le mac.
c'est effectivement pas génial du tout 


ps: gmail fait ça très bien


----------

